# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting March 19, 2016 in Mesquite



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

*DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting March 19, 2016 in Mesquite*

Danny (Mooncon) has volunteered his home in Mesquite for a club meeting on Saturday, March 19th at 1pm.

No official topic but plants will be swapped and club issues will be discussed. One topic suggested was grouping plants from different regions of the world that will grow in similar tank conditions.

All are welcome but the plant swap is only for paid members (annual membership is $20 due in Jan but each quarter is prorated, contact CrownMan for details).

Please bring drinks or a snack to share.

For the address, please send a PM request to Crownman, Mooncon or bsboust via dfwfishbox or dfwapc.

Brad Boustead (bsboust)

Secretary: DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------

